# Pain after spay...Help!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

If she tried to jump and run on the second day after the spay, and now is in pain, I would be worried and take her to the vet, even if the vet told me not to worry. Didn't they give her medication to take after the spay? So if you ask me, I wouldn't wait until Monday...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would go in today. If your vet gives you a hard time or won't see you, find another vet. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I would not give her aspirin, it made my sheltie very ill.

I totally agree with RedDogs take her today to the doctor and if he refuses to see her find another vet or emergency clinic.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My dogs have always received pain medication for at least a few days after spaying.

I agree with the others - take her to a vet. I don't think she would be limping unless it is something more than pain from spaying. Especially since she was fine two days later.
IMO she needs to be checked out and also needs something stronger than aspirin for her pain.

good luck!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm not loving that the vet didn't ask you to bring your Allie in for a once over especially since he did the surgery.

I hope she heals up quickly.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Please take her back to the vet straight away. She may have ripped internal stitching.


----------



## lizandhec (Sep 20, 2009)

I would also take her in to see the vet and/or get another vet's opinion on the matter.... just to be on the safe side. Keep us updated!


----------



## cnmodaw (Feb 25, 2010)

*Update*

Thanks for the replies. As the day went on yesterday, Allie was getting weaker and weaker. She was unable to hold herself up. I could tell something else was wrong. I called the vet and he was very friendly and asked us to take her temperature. It was 103.9. He said that it was a temperature and it sounds like an infection. He ordered antibiotics and said she should feel much better today. I was feeling her stomach and moving herr leg around and she had no pain, I think she was just very weak because of the infection. The vet is a very reputable vet so Im comfortable staying with him. He said keep her crated for 7 days no exceptions except to go to the restroom, even if she looks like shes fine, no play time. My wife said she looks a little better and is sitting up in her crate with better strength. We started the antibitics last night and am hoping she will do much better. Thanks for your replies again and im glad i stuck with my gut feeling to find out that there was something more wrong than a leg injury.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

So glad to read she is feeling better but keep a close watch and any sign that she is poorly take her straight back to the vet. Pleas keep us updated.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## cnmodaw (Feb 25, 2010)

*Update*

So her 7 day bed rest is up and she is back to her old self. She has been so deprived of contact with people outside and has been so excited just to have someone come over, its so cute. She has 2 more days of antibiotics to finish them off and I can't be more relieved to know she is better. Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So glad she is feeling better!


----------

